# What in The World is This Guy Thinking????????



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Really??? A MM 67 Chevelle?? This is one of those rare GTO Chevelles I guess?? 1000????

http://cgi.ebay.com/model-motoring-67-chevelle-/200623531258?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2eb61824fa


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

He must be able to get that legal pot and smoking it by the bundle or something,YIKES!!!
>Tom<


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

He has some Torino kits listed for 1K each as well.

Had to cost him a pretty penny to start the listing that high priced as well

Hope for his sake it was a mis-type on the price

Boosted


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I thought maybe he was advertising his website homodels.com. But it isn't mentioned in his ad.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

gotta be a typo...


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Must be a mistake!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

50 free listings per month on eBay. no charge for exorbitant starting price!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

......and if someone was dumb enough to buy, it would all be worth it. It only takes one.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Tom @ HO Models is a great guy, the best I have dealt with. This was obviously an error. The quality of his items is top notch. I can't always afford his glass but what I have bought has been great and I buy his drivers and heads all of the time.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

If a crumb from Tom's Pop-Tart fell on his keyboard and made his "." key wonky, $10.00 could become $1000 pretty easily. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

.........and look closer Joe......it is a Chevelle..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> .........and look closer Joe......it is a Chevelle..


My bad. But the dangle to the angle is right on!!!!


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I have bought from Tom C. and his stuff is great. Maybe his decimal point key is not working???


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Tom is a first rate guy and makes some of the best resins I've ever come across.
I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt and call it a typo

he's really scaled down his operation, but a few years back he made a self contained timer 4 way stop light that was insanely cool. I've had at least 40 dealings with the man and there was never even the slightest hint of a problem... and he was always good for a few freebees too. His Tyco S Little Red Wagons are TOP NOTCH. 

He also made many of the same bodies Dash and RRR did, only his were molded in color, even the roofs.... I like the painted accents on Dash bodies, so I would just buy the roofs from Tom and put them on Dash bodies... a VERY excellent combo. His T-jet tow trucks were better than RRR and even came with decals to make them near clones of Aurora. Nothing ut good things to say about Tom and HO Models... just wish he were more active 

as a result, I have several Dash Falcon and Galaxy roofs if anyone is interested.. PM me.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Either a typo or he's fishing for a sucker.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Nothing but GOOD words for Tom. I've got over 6 dozen of his bodies. (Dirt late Models both sizes, coupes & a few other misc.) Great stuff & top notch guy to deal with. My first thought was a typo too. Who knows?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was going to buy it but 5.50 for shipping is kind of high.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I too have bought from Tom many times. Always a stand up guy ..... must be a typo


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

tjetsgrig said:


> .........and look closer Joe......it is a Chevelle..


That's funny, at first glance I thought it was a GTO also...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

jeremy1082 said:


> Either a typo or he's fishing for a sucker.


my guess he'sgot the same sticking keys on his keyboard i have...
+ maybe did b4 1st cp of java.... & that poptart thingy combined....

only 1 thing is 4 sure.... he's only human, & prone 2 errors lke s all....

got 2 get ths keyboard cleaned/fixed :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, was the MM II Chevelle available in black? By the time I got into slots this time around, MM II had stopped advertising sales of all the GM bodies. I do know the black Mustangs were a special limited production. If the black Chevelle is a one off, it would sorta justify a higher value to a collector. Maybe not 1K, but then what's a true black T jet Charger worth?


----------

